# Ibook dual + vidéoprojecteur = écran rose



## pajorala (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un Ibook dual (700 MHz 2Usb...). Je l'ai branché à un vidéoprojecteur via l'adaptateur VGA livré avec et j'ai une image projetée toute rose (on voit tout de même mais la couleur blanche est "rose").
J'ai changé de vidéoprojecteur et c'est la même chose. J'ai fais un réglage moniteur pour le vidéoproj et je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir une image sans tendance rose.
J'ai essayé avec le powerbook d'un copain : nickel.

Que faire ?

Merci.


----------



## puffade (26 Mars 2005)

vérifie bien la bonne connexion de ton adaptateur VGA. Il suffit qu'il ne soit pas parfaitement enclenché pour que tu obtiennes une image avec une dominante de couleur anormale. Si ça continue, essaie avec un autre adaptateur. Il s'agit vraisemblablement d'un problème lié à l'adaptateur.


----------



## pajorala (26 Mars 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je vais essayer cette solution.


----------

